# When udders start growing....



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was curious when udders began to grow during pregnancy, I know this has been asked and im pretty sure i know the answer, but im nervous about my girls. Georgia, an FF, is due the end of may, she was a quint and is already really big, she has a bubble right now, as i call it lol. Porsche my second freshener is due in the middle of may, it looks like her udder may have gotten a little bigger, but shes not too fat. Should they both have udders? And look fat?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine start some development two months out...so yours sound on track. Mine generally just have small little udders with no additional development until they are in their last month, and then their udders either grow gradually over the last month, or suddenly get huge in the last one or two weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Usually... 1 to 1 1/2 months before...... some can be sooner as mentioned... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats what I thought....

I just keep worrying, thinking they arent pregnant. But they havent gone back into heat since December when they were bred, and Georgia HAS to be pregnant or shes going to blow up LOL. She was a quint and im hoping she doesnt have alot of babies in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are seeing udder development ....she is more than likely preggo.... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya well she has a little bubble, so im pretty sure she is.

Porsche is the one im wondering about, shes not really gaining weight, but shes so darn long and lean that she never looks fat, last year she had twins and wasnt big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes... you can't see a little pooch at first... but you can physically feel it..... before you can see it... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, I tried to feel it yesterday and Porsche was NOT happy lol. I will try again, but in december her udder was gone, and now its hanging down a little, so theres HOPE! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are really sensitive... about you or me.. touching their udder....tie her up...and hop around with her...LOL ....until you can get a feel....Oh boy... that sounds Awkward doesn't it... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Normally I would say thats awkward, but its a good thing we are both goatie people lol if someone was to read this, I think they would be scared!

I will try feeling both of them, everyone was staring at me before lol so I felt weird!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...I know... :greengrin: 

but even if..... we say we are goatie people....and it is a normal thing we must do..... they still wonder...:What in the world... are we thinking... LOL :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, I checked on my little girl yesterday that is supposed to be due June 10 (????) and she seemed to have a little bubble too! I was really encouraged!! I'll probably be checking now everyday for the next 3 months!!! (What a weirdo!) ha ha


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love feeling the start of udders, means our little girls are growing up! I hope my girls start getting chubby and the udders fill up, im really excited for these kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hehe! I have one doe left to kid in about 6 1/2 weeks, and she isn't real wide yet either - looks it because she has a THICK coat. Her udder is also small, little less than half a handfull. Some of my girls didn't get really wide looking until they were into their 3rd month and they all had twins.... <boer mixes>


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hey, I checked on my little girl yesterday that is supposed to be due June 10 (????) and she seemed to have a little bubble too! I was really encouraged!! I'll probably be checking now everyday for the next 3 months!!! (What a weirdo!) ha ha


 Your girl is starting development a little soon there...I only know of 2 months prior .....Is your little girl a ff? or has she kidded prior? :scratch:

The feeling method.... works really well... with FF..... as they haven't ever had a udder development.... but when it starts.. it really stands out on them.... by feeling or looking.. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, Georgias actually is hanging more, its more loose, and when I felt it, something was clearly in there LOL

My doe Jenny seemed to hide her udder until the last month, had no idea she was even pregnant, then I felt a little udder, and after a couple weeks it grew ALOT!

I think im just really impatient lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah.....we all ....can't wait to see the kiddo's..... it takes so long and when it gets closer... we practically go... :crazy: :wallbang: :laugh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep. I know that feeling very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep. I know that feeling very well.


 :wink: :hi5:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

my two does are due about May 18. i feed them on the milk stand now and i can feel milkyway's udder coming in a tad bit around the teats. my little girls getting her boobs! ha ha ha! they are both first fresheners. i've noticed that even though one is obviously larger then the other one, both of their little udders (before they started growing in) were about the size of the palm of my hand. 
C A N N O T W A I T F O R K I D S ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is exciting isn't it..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im going to go see the girls today.....

My dad says I violate them when I touch the udders BAHAHAHA


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

when are they due again?

exciting!! I have 38 days to go before total madness begins..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine are due in May, well 2 of them. Porsche is due in the middle, and Georgia at the end

Your SOOOO lucky! I have babies right now, but I really want MORE! lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah I have three at the moment, all sale pending, and all boys... sigh!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have 2 boys, 1 girl. All are sold!

That sucks you got all boys, happened to me last year, so I feel ya LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WELL!

I went and felt the girls today

Porsche is gaining weight and FAST! So im thinking shes finally getting that baby bump, her udder is just barely hanging, i guess she will start that soon

Georgia is SUPER FAT! Like really big, she looks like shes 4 months pregnant, but I know her due date. She has a little baby udder thats the cutest EVER!
She was acting REALLY different, normally shes really loud and wants to bounce around and play. Today she just walking slower and didnt relly want to hang with me, shes definently changing!

She got some grain though, her belly is SOOOOOOO tight, I wonder how many babies she has in there! She was a quint...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like your Does are coming along nicely...you may have alot of kiddo's on the way....HeHe.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for making me SOOOOOO NERVOUS!! LOL

Remember when I posted about my girls being skinny?? Ya, well nevermind. LOL they were really nice today, I think it was just that one day and then now everyone looks fat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are healthy looking now...great to hear...sorry didn't mean to make you nervous....you where saying they were so big.... HeHe... :hug: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Nah im just messing with you HAHA

I am pretty worried about Georgia, she looks like she really might have 4 in there since shes already the size of a goat that should be close to kidding! I will HAVE to take some pics, shes really making me nervous, since shes a FF and she was a quint, shes always been a little chubby, but she looks like she gained 50 pounds overnight lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: 

That's OK...I love it...LOL  

Sometimes... a Doe will look huge and give you less kids... than you thought was in there.... So... you never know...I have a Doe like that...she gets huge....and I go in every time.. to make sure... she has no more in there... :laugh: .... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha ok good!

Ya I had a doe that looked HUUUUUGE and she would have a single everytime, little BRAT!

Im really happy though, that she has an udder, even though I was pretty sure, now its a positive thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember Georgia.... she has that beautiful color!!! cant wait to see what she has... I hope is lotsa girls!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YA I remember you liked her, shes a BIG fav here, has the sweetest personality but shes hurting my feelings lately, she hasnt been acting herself. I hope this pregnancy isnt too bad on her...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed my doe's mood seemed to go back and forth all through the preg... sometimes she needed ALL my love and attention.. other times.. 'get away!'
My other doe who's due in June now is demanding lots of attention... especially when I'm trying to milk the other one!!! I think I'll need to find a seperate place to
put the milking station... with the little baby wether climbing on my head and Mimi tugging at my sleeve and trying to squeeze onto the stand.. It gets kinda CRAZY!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, when they are pregnant, the moods change ALOT!

Georgia is already being a total drama queen about this pregnancy and she still has 2 months LOL

Im gonna take a pic of the fatty, wait till you see how BIG she is!

I think you do need to have a seperate place lol


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i thought mine were skinny and then i was looking through pics from about two months ago and they definitely have a baby belly. good luck to both of us!


----------

